# Titleist Scotty Cameron Refurb Service - Tei3 newport



## Brookesy (May 16, 2012)

As some of you may know i recently bought a Tei3 newport putter off a friend and decided to send it to the scotty cameron factory in america to get it refurbished, as you can see from the pictures it was very rusty and had a few major/minor dents.

I sent the putter off in anticipation thinking it would take roughly a month, but after 13 weeks(they say it can take on average 15 weeks) i recieved my new scotty! 

I think you'll agree the refurb is incredible, i've recieved a new headcover, grip,shaft and they have milled all the dents out and completly repainted the face and letters and basically made the putter look like new. The cost for this service was Â£110 which personally i think is an absolute bargain!

If you have a roughed up old scotty and your thinking of refurbishing it i would definitley recommend sending it back to the scotty factory and getting it refurbished, just make sure you don't do it at the start of the golf season like me!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 16, 2012)

Very nice Craig, enjoy!


----------



## Alex1975 (May 17, 2012)

That is a fine job for sure!!! I do think its expensive but if you love your putter then why not.


----------



## Scottjd1 (May 17, 2012)

I guess you need to compare the cost of purchase plucs refurb against a new one, thinkg with SC is once a model goes out of prduction thats it.

Putter looks fantastic, are you scared to actually use it :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (May 17, 2012)

looks great:thup:


P.S you either live in a sports shop or you have OCD in your wardrobe:mmm:


----------



## Ethan (May 21, 2012)

The TeI3 putters do take longer, and cost a bit more. 

The Cameron custom shop which does these restorations does excellent work. They can restore almost any putter that has only surface damage or wear. If there are lumps taken out of it, they can't do a proper repair. If you are getting a full resto done, they will reshaft the club (unless you say not to), so you need only ship the head over. The finished putter will be shipped back as a 'repair and return', so should not attract custom charges or duty when it arrives back. 

It is also a good chance to pick up a custom shop headcover, which are good value and you don't see many of them around.


----------



## tagnut69 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice work, how did you go about sending it back? was it through titleist over here or deal direct with the usa

Cheers

Chris


----------

